# Pop up Garage



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have an image here shows an awesome Garage.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What Do you think guys? Is is Awesome ?


----------



## havasu (Jul 21, 2011)

That is plain and simply crazy!


----------



## Admin (Jul 21, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## upandoverdoors (Jul 26, 2011)

wow that really amazing .. i really like this garage .....


----------



## fuzzyfit (May 3, 2012)

awesome Garage...Thanks for sharing 4wheelonline. what an Idea such a nice stuff to watch man...


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

I have just found a way to solve all my parking issues.


----------



## HermanMunster (May 25, 2012)

Nice! That would solve my parking problems also. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelowna (May 25, 2012)

Best thing is it would solve most sun damage issues, or hurricanes, hail, auto theft or vandalism.....and no one would know if you were hom or not.   I "Like it" .


----------



## Kelowna (May 25, 2012)

HermanMunster said:


> Nice! That would solve my parking problems also. :thumbup:



Just sell Tina's jeeps, end of parking problems.......


----------



## HermanMunster (May 26, 2012)

Kelowna said:


> Just sell Tina's jeeps, end of parking problems.......



I am afraid that would create a more serious problem.


----------



## Otahyoni (May 26, 2012)

Do they make a bigger one for my truck?


----------



## havasu (May 26, 2012)

No, but if you hit a few more trees, I'm sure the truck will fit just fine!


----------



## Otahyoni (May 27, 2012)

I haven't hit any trees............ with my truck...


----------



## havasu (May 27, 2012)

"Yet" is the optimum word!


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2012)

Maybe if you burn half of it off it will fit?


----------



## Kelowna (May 27, 2012)

Is this an item that is available to purchase by the general public?


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2012)

For the right price anything is available to the public.


----------



## lad (Jul 26, 2012)

Thunderbirds are go!!:thumbsup:


----------

